# Ive gotten into saltwater predatory fish.



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a moray eel a few days ago, unknown species as of now, 14" long. Its in my 55 gallon and will go in my new 125 when its cycled.

The pattern of the moray looks similar to the lesser impressive of the Dragon eel color variants, but I dont think this eel I got for $25 is a super rare $1000 fish....who knows though...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

sweet, have any pics?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cool. but this belongs in the saltwater section :>


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Good luck with your moray









--Dan


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Post some pics man!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

$1000 dollar fish? Im skeptical. Post pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

waspride said:


> $1000 dollar fish? Im skeptical. Post pics.
> [snapback]1070473[/snapback]​


Ive seen lots of $1000 fish!

Heres the one he mentioned:

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cg...read=1117080359

Some other fish that hover around $500

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cg...read=1117672929

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cg...read=1118124328

--Dan


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Do you have any pics of your setup and fish ??


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hey man if you want a true sw killer get a queen trigger







. they are the jack the ripper of fish.

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'd like to see your 14" Blue Throat Trig in a 55gal??? You need to get that guy a bigger tank asap. Howd you get one that big in a 55 anyways?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> I'd like to see your 14" Blue Throat Trig in a 55gal??? You need to get that guy a bigger tank asap. Howd you get one that big in a 55 anyways?
> [snapback]1071550[/snapback]​


oh wow, i didn't even see that. my queen is in a 55 right now and i couldn't image him bein in there even after 7 inches (not even)

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see your 14" Blue Throat Trig in a 55gal??? You need to get that guy a bigger tank asap. Howd you get one that big in a 55 anyways?
> ...


Yea, I really want a full tank shot...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


maybe he met 1 4 inch blue throat trigger :laugh:

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


ah, word...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > $1000 dollar fish? Im skeptical. Post pics.
> ...


If i had the money for sw tank and 1000 to spend on a fish it would most definately be one of those morays.


----------

